# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Kurbanlık hayvanlar konusunda, kur'an bir sınırlama yapmış mıdır?

## halukgta

Bu makalemde sizleri düşünmeye davet etmek istediğim konu, Allah Kurban kesme konusunda bizleri, belirli hayvanları kesebileceğimiz konusunda sınırlama yapmış mıdır? Bu konuda Kuran nasıl bilgiler veriyor, konusu üzerinde olacak. ÖNCE BELİRTMEK İSTERİM, KURBAN KELİME ANLAMI OLARAK, YALNIZ HAYVAN KESME ANLAMINDA DEĞİLDİR. GENEL BİR ANLAMI VARDIR VE ANLAMI, ALLAH A YAKLAŞMAK, ONUN RIZASINI KAZANMAK İÇİN YAPILAN HER ŞEY ANLAMINDADIR. Tabi buna Allah ın rızasını kazanmak adına kesilen ve dağıtılan hayvanda bunun içine girer. Kurbanı yalnız Allah adına kesmek şartıyla, Hac 34. ayetinde meşru kıldığını, yani izin verdiğini bildirmiştir Allah. 

Kurban Allah ın rızasını kazanmak adına, ona bağlılığımızı bildirmek ve onun hoşnutluğunu kazanmak adına yaptığımız bir yakınlaşma ve bağlılık göstergesidir. Bu durumda Allah a sunacağımız kurbanda Allah ın yasaklamadığı hayvanlar arasında olması gerekir. Allah bizlere hangi hayvanları yasaklamıştı? Elbette bazı ayetlerinde bunu tekrar ederek açıklıyor ve saydıklarım dışında sizlere her temiz şey helal kılınmıştır diyor. Peki, neleri haram kılmıştı hatırlayalım. LEŞ, AKITILMIŞ KAN, DOMUZ ETİ VE ALLAH TAN BAŞKASI ADINA KESİLEN HAYVANLAR. Demek ki bunun dışında her temiz şey, bizlere helal kılındığını anlıyoruz. Bu düşünceden yola çıkarak, bizler için helal olanların, Allah a kurban edeceklerimiz hayvanlar olduğunu anlamamız, yanlış olmasa gerek. Konuyu Kuran dan araştıralım.

Bu durumda bu sayılanların haricinde, şu ya da bu hayvanlarda haramdır diyebilir miyiz? Asla bunu söyleyemeyiz. Hatta bunu söyleyenleri de Allah uyarıyor ve Yunus 59. ayetinde bakın ne diyor. DE Kİ: "NE OLDU SİZE DE ALLAH'IN SİZE RIZIK OLARAK İNDİRDİĞİ ŞEYLERDEN BİR HARAM YAPTINIZ BİR DE HELAL?" DE Kİ: "ALLAH MI SİZE İZİN VERDİ, YOKSA ALLAH'A İFTİRA MI EDİYORSUNUZ Buradan şunu rahatlıkla anlayabiliriz, Allah ın haram demediğine hiç kimse haram diyemez. Bir başka mantık yürütürsek, Allah a kurban edeceğimiz hayvanlarda Kuran, bir sınırlama koymadıysa, bizlerde asla sınırlama koyamayız.

Şunu çok net anlıyoruz ki, Allah ın saydıkları her temiz şey bizler için helaldir. Bu durumda şu soruyu tekrar kendimize soralım. Allah a kurban edeceğimiz hayvanlar, Allah ın bizlere helal ettiği hayvanların tamamından olmaz mı? Bu soruya aslında hepsinden olmaz, diye bizler hüküm veremeyiz. Kuran a bakıp, ona göre hareket etmeliyiz. Eğer Allah ın hüküm vermediği bir konuda, bizler ayetlerde geçen kelimelere Allah ın açıklamadığı anlamları kendimiz veriyor da, hükümler çıkartmaya çalışıyorsak, mutlaka yanlışlık yapma riskimiz var demektir. Gelin Allah için Kurban kesme konusunda, Kuran nasıl örnekler veriyor ona bakalım. Tabi ayette geçen kelimelere, farklı anlamlar vermeden. Maide suresi 27. ayete baktığımızda, Hz. Âdem in her iki oğlunun Allah a birer kurban sunduklarından bahseder. Ama dikkat ederseniz ayette, kurbanın hangi hayvan olduğundan bahsetmez. Bir başka ayetinde;

Hac 34: Her ümmet için, ALLAHIN KENDİLERİNE RIZIK OLARAK VERDİĞİ HAYVANLAR ÜZERİNE İSMİNİ ANSINLAR DİYE KURBAN KESMEYİ MEŞRU KILDIK. İşte sizin ilâhınız bir tek ilâhtır. Şu hâlde yalnız Ona teslim olun. Alçak gönüllüleri müjdele! ( Diyanet meali)

Bu ayetten şunu çok net anlıyoruz. Allah ın haram demediği hayvanlardan, yine hiçbir ayrım yapmadan genelleme yaparak, üzerine Allah ın adını anarak, yani kurbanı Allah için kesiyorum niyetiyle, kesmeyi meşru kılıyorum, izin veriyorum diyor. DİKKAT ETTİYSENİZ, ALLAH IN KENDİLERİNE RIZIK OLARAK VERDİĞİ HAYVANLARI KURBAN EDİN DİYOR. Bakın şöyle ya da böyle bir hayvan olsun diye ayrım yapmıyor. Kevser suresinde de Allah, Rabbin için kurban kes diyerek, hayvanın cinsi adına sınırlama koymuyor. Yine Hz. İbrahim ve oğlu kıssasında, bizlere kurban için Allah ın koç gönderdiğini söylemelerine, anlatmalarına rağmen, aslında ayette böyle bir ayrım yapmadan, ONA BÜYÜK BİR KURBANLIK VERDİK DİYE GEÇER.

Hac 28. ayette de, yine aynı şekilde, KENDİLERİNE RIZIK OLARAK VERDİĞİMİZ, KURBANLIK HAYVANLAR ÜZERİNDE, ALLAH IN ADINI ANARAK KESSİNLER diye bildirir ve herhangi hayvan cinsinden bahsetmez. Tekrar hatırlatmak isterim, eğer Allah ayette geçen bir kelimeyle, (enam) sayılı ve belli bir hayvanı kast etmiş olsaydı, bunu mutlaka diğer ayetinde açıklar ve bizlere detaylı bildirir, saydığım hayvanlar dışında kurban kabul olmaz derdi. Böyle bir bilgi, detay Kuran da yoktur. Günümüzde Verilen liste ve kurban olabilecek hayvanlar, ayetlerde geçen kelimelere geleneksel FIKIH inancının etkisiyle, verilen anlamların sonucudur. Bunlarda Allah ın emri değil, beşeri kişilerin yorumları ve düşünceleridir. Bu yol ve yöntem, bizlerin sorumlu olduğu ayetlerin, MUKEM yani apaçık, şüphesiz, tartışmasız olma özelliğine aykırıdır.

Bakara 196. ayetinde de, haccı ve umreyi Allah için tamamlayın, eğer bunda alıkonursanız, GÜCÜNÜZÜN YETECEĞİ BİR KURBAN GÖNDERİN, diye de açıklama yapar. Bakın yine herhangi bir hayvandan bahsedilmiyor, özellikle serbest bırakıldığından bahsedip, gücünün yettiği bir KURBAN GÖNDERİN diyor. Eğer Kurban için Allah ın sınırladığı hayvanlar olsaydı, Allah onu da bizlere mutlaka bildirir, açıklardı. Bu ayette geçen, gücünüzün yeteceği Kurban sözünü, çok daha geniş ve Kurban kelimesinin gerçek anlamına uygun anlamalıyız. Ne yazık ki beşeri fıkıh inancı, sanki bu serbestlik hâşâ bir eksiklikmiş gibi, kendi nefislerimizde sınırlamalar yaparak, şu ya da bu hayvanların dışında kurban olmaz deyebiliyor. 

Hac suresi 36. ayette ise, farklı soruları olan müminlerinde sorularına cevap olması adına, sizin için bedence büyük olan yani bu cümleden büyük baş hayvanları kast ederek, Allah a kulluğun simgelerinden, yani bu hayvanları da kurban olarak kesebilirsiniz diyor. Hani Allah ne diyordu bir ayetinde; BİZ HERŞEYDEN NİCE ÖRNEKLERİ, DEĞİŞİK İFADELERLE VERDİK Kİ ANLAYASINIZ İşte Allah bu hükmünü yerine getiriyor ve büyük baş hayvanları da kurban olarak kesilebileceğinin örneğini veriyor. Kafalarda sorular kalmasın diye. Yine özellikle hayvanın cinsini zikrederek, bir ayetinde Allah, Hz. Musa kıssasında bizlere kurban konusunda örnek veriyor. Düşünüp aklını kullanan, bu örnekten de çok dersler çıkartacaktır.

Bakara 67: Mûsa, toplumuna dedi ki: "ALLAH SİZE, BİR İNEK/SIĞIR BOĞAZLAMANIZI EMREDİYOR." Dediler ki: "Sen bizimle alay mı ediyorsun?" Dedi ki: "Cahillerden biri olmaktan Allah'a sığınırım." (Yaşar Nuri meali)

Biliyorsunuz bu ayette özellikle, bakara yani sığır kelimesi geçer. Allah ın kurban olarak, istediği hayvan sığır yani inek olmasını özellikle istiyor. Ama hiç birimiz bu ayette sığır geçiyor, yalnız sığır yani inek kurban edilir demiyoruz. Çünkü daha önce Allah bu konuyu kullarına bırakmıştı, detay vermeden kolaylaştırarak. Çünkü yemin ederek bu dini, kitabı sizler için kolaylaştırdım diyordu ayetinde. Ama bizler Allah ın kolaylıklarını, ne yazık ki zorlaştırmanın yolunu bulup, ilaveler ve sınırlamalarla zorlaştırmışız.

Geleneksel fıkıh İslam anlayışında, kurban edilecek hayvanları ve özelliklerini sayarlar. Hatta hatırlayınız lütfen, eti yenecek yenmeyecek hayvanları sayarken tek tırnak, çift tırnak hayvan örnekleri verilir. Her nedense Allah böyle bir ayrım yapmaz. Kuran bunlardan bahsetmediği için, Kuran da detay yoktur, her bilgiyi vermez diyerek, ne yazık ki Kuran her bilginin olmadığı, detay vermeyen bir kitap ilan edildiğinden, danışılacak en son kitap olmuştur. FIKIH kitapları üzgünüm ama söylemek zorundayım, Kuran ın önüne geçmiştir. Bakın bu konuda neler söyler fıkıh. 

Sadece davar, sığır ve deveden kurban olur. Davar denince koyun, keçi; sığır denince de, inek, boğa, manda, dana, düve, tosun anlaşılır. Eti yenen vahşi hayvandan kurban olmaz. Yabani öküz [buffalo], yabani deve [lama] ve yabani koyundan da kurban olmaz.

Peki, bu bilgileri nereden alıyoruz? Allah mı söylüyor? Elbette hayır. İşte bizlerin İslam anlayışı ve dini yaşama kurallarını koyan FIKIH inancı, dini böyle şekillendiriyor. Fıkıh inancı bu saydıklarımızın dışında, kurban olamayacağını söyler. Küçükbaş hayvanın bir kişi tarafından, büyük baş hayvanın ise yedi kişiye kadar kurban edebileceğini söylemektedirler. Tabi bu ve benzeri bilgiler Allah ın emri değil, beşeri fıkıh inancının, YANİ KİŞİLERİN FİKİRLERİNİN DİNİ ŞEKİLLENDİRMESİDİR. Sizce bu bilgilerin, hükümlerin, din adına bizleri bağlayıcılığı olabilir mi? Karar sizin. 

Fıkıh inancının dayatmalarını, Kuran ayetlerine monte etmek isteyenler ise, bu hayvanların kurban edileceğinin emrini, Enam suresi 138139142. ayetlerde yazdığı söylenmektedir. Bu ayetlere baktığınızda Kurban olacak hayvanlardan değil, bazı batıl yanlış inançlara ayetlerin açıklık getirdiğini, bazı haramlar edinenlerin hatalarının yanlışlığı anlatılmakta ve eti yenen hayvanlar arasında yük taşıyan, tüyünden faydalanılan bu hayvanlarında sizlere helal olduğu anlatılmaktadır. Yoksa bu ayetlerde, şu ya bu hayvanlar Kurban kesmek içindir, ibaresi kesinlikle geçmez.

Tüm bu yazdıklarımdan sonra, şöyle söyleyenler çıkabilir. Tavuk, horoz da helaldir, bu durumda Allah a tavuk kurban edebilir miyiz? Tüm bu ve buna benzer sorular, Allah ın kolaylaştırdığı dini zorlaştıran, beşeri sözleri aklamak adına verilen yanlış ve art niyetli örneklerdir. Bizler evimize gelen misafiri bile, en güzel şekilde ağırlamaya çalışırız. Daha önce evimize almadığımız, pahalı şeyleri bile misafirimizi mutlu etmek için alırız. BU DURUMDA ALLAH IN RIZASINI KAZANMAK, ALLAH A YAKLAŞABİLMEK VE ONUN ŞANINI YÜCELTMEK ADINA, ELİMİZDEN GELEN EN İYİ, EN SAĞLIKLI KURBANLIĞI TİTİZLİKLE RABBİMİZE SUNACAĞIMIZ, ÇOK AÇIK DEĞİL MİDİR? 

Soruyorum sizlere, hangimiz her gün rahatlıkla aldığımız, yediğimiz bir hayvanı alıp Allah a kurban etmek isteriz? Allah a kurban etmek için bir tavuğu alıp kesmeyi, asla hiç birimiz kendimize yakıştırmayız ve asla gönlümüzde razı gelmez, aklımızdan da geçmez. Ama bizlerin gönlü razı gelmez diye, nefsimizin etkisiyle Allah ın hüküm vermediği, şu ya da bu hayvanları kurban edemeyiz dememiz, Allah a karşı iftiradır, saygısızlıktır. HADDİMİZİ BİLMELİYİZ. Kurban bayramında, Allah aşkıyla yanıp tutuşan, durumu kurban kesmek için iyi olmayan Müslüman kardeşlerimizin bile, bazen parasını biriktirip kurban kestiğine şahit oluruz. İşte bu davranış, Allah sevgisinin, aşkının bizlerin içindeki coşkuyu gösterir. 

Değerli din kardeşlerim. Bizler Allah ın ayetlerini doğru anlamak istiyorsak, önce bizlere öğretilen doğruluğundan emin olamadığımız, rivayet bilgilerden kurtulmalıyız. Bunu yaparsak, inanın Allah ın bizlerden neler istediğini, işte o zaman çok daha doğru anlayacağımız dan şüphemiz olmasın. 

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

